# internet connection via satellite - bell express vu - anyone?



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

anyone have a computer hooked up to the net via Bell Express Vu satellite and their Direc PC product?
I know from their website that I need a phone line and a PC with a modem.
If yes, any comments on service and pricing? Anyone have a similar service throught other types of satellite?
I have Bell Express Vu at my cottage and would like to be able to surf and access my email from up there so I can take long weekends this summer.
Thanx in advance.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It works. It uses your phone line to upload requests and the sat to download the data. More or less, this is about the same as any broadband connection. You might run into some grief if you only want it for a few months; check the terms of service. You have to shell out $150 for a USB modem. I have no idea if it's Mac compatible (Bell says "not currently", whatever that means); as far as I know it's Windows98SE and up (there is a SW "data manager" component required).

If you have a local call for uploading requests, it's OK cost wise, but hardly cheap. You need to route the upload request through an ISP which can add to the cost. There is a lag between request and download with the DirectPC system (1 to 2 seconds). If you try and play an online game with this system, your character will be dead before you know what happened.

You might want to see if you can get a microwave-based system, which is more like regular DSL/cable. Look Communications offers this in Ontairo. You can phone 1-877-395-LOOK to see if it's available in the area you need. It's cheaper and OSX compatible. You need to be a subscriber to their TV service to get it, though. They charge $7/mo or $99 outright for the "modem". The Wireless Internet service is either $20 or $38/month.

When it's all said and done, you may decide to just live with dialup. Check out your options.

At my jobsite (the far north) we installed a dedicated satt system (upload & download) for our service, because the DSS system wasn't up to our needs. Probably too expensive for regular home internet, though. We still use DSS for TV, and use our telephone system for voice calls (it uses a microwave antennae to transmit to/recieve from the teleco's tower).

Look Communications


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gordguide,
thanx for the info. i'll LQQK into the Look product.
yeah, i was adding up the costs from getting a phone line (which i don't have up there) plus an ISP up there plus cost of the USB modem plus it is only PC based, it begns to get annoying.
although it would only be for 4 months... well at least i'm starting my research early before summer comes
thanx again.


----------

